# 2017 Photo of the Year Voting



## snowbear (Jan 11, 2018)

It's time for the 2017 Photo of the Year.  One POTM winner was not available at the time of this post.

Thank you, and best of luck to everyone.

1. January: "Catch it, if you can" by @r0r5ch4ch






2. February: "Purple Eye!" by @jcdeboever





3. March: "Down on the Beach at Sunset 3" by @thereyougo!





4. April: "Portrait of Andre" by @Black_Square





5. May: "The Needle on The Cobbler" by @weepete





6. June:  "Stormy Peaks" by @kalgra





7. July:  "Took the Family Camping" by @Evertking





8. August: "Roger" by @Black_Square






*September: The image "The trail up Misery Ridge" is no longer available on TPF, and I am unable to contact @TMorrow.*

9. October: "Young Man" by @jcdeboever





10. November: "Quiraing sunrise, Isle of Skye" by @Vieri





11. December: "Morning light on the dunes" by @anonymouscuban


----------



## Peeb (Jan 11, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 11, 2018)

Indeed.  I'm hoping we can get September in here, too.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 11, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Indeed.  I'm hoping we can get September in here, too.



I sure hope so too. That was an exceptional photo.


----------



## waday (Jan 12, 2018)

Gorgeous photos all around


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2018)

Geez, how can one vote for just one?.... Crazy to think someone on here blasted the thread, some nice images here.


----------



## TMorrow (Jan 13, 2018)

xxx


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 17, 2018)

Only one more day to make a choice. They are all worthy, but which one connects to me most? Each one makes me feel something, and it is a privilege to view them.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking at these incredible images, I find myself grateful to have found this site and the members of it.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 19, 2018)

We have SO much talent on this board.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2018)

As you can see, we have a four-way tie, so we are going to open the voting for those four finalists.  I’ll get the new thread up when I get home from the office, in a few hours.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

